# Your Birthday Present



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

It’s your birthday there’s going to be a grand party. The powers that be have agreed to provide the musical entertainment. You may select one of the following:

1-Beethoven composes a symphony for the occasion, his 10th, it contains new music of his own but also melodies dear to your heart that were played at important milestones in your life such as your birth, graduation, wedding, etc. As well as snippets of some of your favorite tunes (e.g. in a gadda da vida, stairway to heaven, etc.). Ludwig will conduct this new symphony at your party with the orchestra of your choice.

2-Wolfgang Mozart appears and plays one of his piano concertos, of your choice, accompanied by the orchestra of your choice. For an encore Felix Mendelssohn appears and they play together one of Wolfgang’s violin/piano sonatas, Felix plays the piano. 

3-Niccolò Paganini and Antonio Vivaldi appear and play one of their violin concertos(your choice). Whosever you pick, they will play the solo where the other will be part of the orchestra as first violinists. As an encore, Robert Schumann appears and plays his famous piano concerto. Niccolò and Antonio join the orchestra’s string section for this number.

4-Maria Callas and Luciano Pavarotti appear and sing an hour of your favorite arias. 

5-The Cookie Jar. This contains cash. It could be one dollar or it could contain a million dollars or more.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Beethoven, of course, realizing that by the time he'd get around to actually composing it, my birthday would be long past and I'd probably be moldering in the grave. But it would have been epic.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I picked the Paganini vc, his 2nd.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Who in the world would pick the cookie jar? Hmmm, now I'm curious. Maybe I'll go with that, because I feel lucky, just like I did when I...last took a chance and emerged victorious, having successfully been born?


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

I regret don't pick jar of cookie. No luck.:lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I picked the cookie jar because in theory, the cookie jar could contain a sextillion dollars. Then you could use that money to invest in reanimation technology (in other words, bringing people back from the dead) and then you could hire all 4 of those musicians to do something for you.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

violadude said:


> I picked the cookie jar because in theory, the cookie jar could contain a sextillion dollars. Then you could use that money to invest in reanimation technology (in other words, bringing people back from the dead) and then you could hire all 4 of those musicians to do something for you.


That's what I call thinking outside the cookie jar!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

_in a gadda da vida, stairway to heaven, etc._

Exactly those two songs are pretty much the songs I loathe the most of all of that old stuff :lol: I think there was a 15-minute drum solo in the middle of gadda da vida (I have always disliked drum solos, starting in my teens or earlier) and stairway has me running to the toilet (metaphorically :lol: I have heard it a gazillion too many times and always thought it was incredibly corny).

It's the cookie jar for me (although Mozart and Mendelssohn would be fine, too).


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

A new Beethoven symphony would be a blast, but not if it's Beethoven et al. So I went with Mozart.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Any Mozart Piano Concerto from numbers 9-27.

I don't eat cookies.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I went for the cookie jar. I was tempted to vote for Robert (Vivaldi/Paganini/Schumann), but there's no way he could through that concerto what with that finger.

Actually, what I'd really like is a ring. Just one little ring for my birthday present...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The Beethoven one would be the most long-lasting. Centuries from now, it would be known as the symphony written for you. That being say, I'd tell Ludwig to drop the whole familiar melody thing. That's a terrible idea and not his style.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I chose the Beethoven Symphony. I'd have the original manuscript wouldn't I?


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> ....... I'd tell Ludwig to drop the whole familiar melody thing. That's a terrible idea and not his style.


Brahms borrowed some of Beethoven's music and used it in his first symphony. Who's to say Ludwig wouldn't do the same with such an esteemed composer Ron L Butterfly.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The entire scenario sounds dreadful to me, I would respectfully decline the party and all offers.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I chose the Beethoven, but regret it now.
I should have chosen the jar.
Statistically, it is almost certain that the jar will contain millions and millions of dollars.
Reasoning? Well, there are a million numbers (not including zero) up to a million, but infinite numbers above.
So there.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Cookie Jar. Its my birthday on the 31st and if there is enough moolah in the Jar its Maria Callas Box Set Time!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Of these choices, The Cookie Jar every time...

/ptr


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I chose the Beethoven, but regret it now.
> I should have chosen the jar.
> Statistically, it is almost certain that the jar will contain millions and millions of dollars.
> Reasoning? Well, there are a million numbers (not including zero) up to a million, but infinite numbers above.
> So there.


Dude, that is such good logic, man. Not even sarcastic about this.

I'm so high right now


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Badinerie said:


> Cookie Jar. Its my birthday on the 31st and if there is enough moolah in the Jar its Maria Callas Box Set Time!


Dude, I know how you feel. I need an everything box set.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

If I own the media rights, I won't need the cookie jar.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> Brahms borrowed some of Beethoven's music and used it in his first symphony. Who's to say Ludwig wouldn't do the same with such an esteemed composer Ron L Butterfly.


Brahms paid tribute to Beethoven's Ninth Symphony in his First Symphony. He did not borrow anything. He alluded to the Ode to Joy Theme. When some unfortunate mentioned the similarity of the Beethoven theme to the one in the Brahms, the latter said "Any idiot can see that!"


----------

